# Good for a knife?



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 27, 2019)

Does anyone know what type of metal this is? I believe the guy said it was part of a tie rod assembly. They are 12" long and 3/4" at the biggest diameter.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 28, 2019)

steel, iron dominate.... 

seriously tho it could be one of dozens.. what did it come out of? seems to be some sort of stainless? or did you blast it?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 28, 2019)

No that's the way it came. Company here makes parts. They discontinued these and throwing them away. Thought it may be good for knives.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 28, 2019)

you can do a spark test on it if you have a grinder... the type of spark it throws relates to carbon content (and therefore whether or not it can be hardened)... if you want to be super accurate get a pmi done.... if you want to pay shipping we have pmi in my shop (I can slip it through) (send a small pc)... but being a stainless, if not a 400 series, you don't hear about a ton in blades... might accidentally be a 17-4 ph...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

